# Battery Question



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anybody buy size 312 button batteries in PI? In the US just go to any store but I know the PI is funny. Not sure if one has to go to a pharmacy, hardware store, or simply SM.

Also if possible, how much are they? Paying $11 for 16 in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope you get more replies, I have a hearing aid but no longer use it, it only amplified and made it worse for me, it takes these batteries and I have seen hearing aid shops, they must be selling these. 

I don't think the prices will be much better, my wife gets quality batteries for her watch and the cost is the same as the US. 

Quality batteries of any kind seem pricey here even the rechargeable's.


----------



## Druidia (Apr 21, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Does anybody buy size 312 button batteries in PI? In the US just go to any store but I know the PI is funny. Not sure if one has to go to a pharmacy, hardware store, or simply SM.
> 
> Also if possible, how much are they? Paying $11 for 16 in the US.


Try
- electronics stores
- watch stores (stores that also offer repairs would have lots of button batteries)
- hardware stores (SM, Ace, Handyman, True Value, ...)
- pharmacy (some may have button batteries)
- flea markets (but they sell generic) or whatever you call the markets/stores in Divisoria/Baclaran or similar places like these two
- malls like Greenhills Pasig would also have lots of stalls selling button batteries

I'd go try the watch stores first. Your other option is to buy from eBay.

Sorry, I don't know the price. I've never needed to buy 312 button batteries.


----------

